

Pepsi stops using aspartame in Diet Pepsi because people think it’s dangerous - Errorcod3
http://www.geek.com/science/pepsi-stops-using-aspartame-in-diet-pepsi-because-people-think-its-dangerous-1621447/

======
Errorcod3
Instead, sucralose, which is most commonly known as Splenda will be used.

